# مشكلة مجنناني ارجو المساعدة في حلها- ارتفاع الحرارة عند تشغيل المكيف



## walidelwahsh (29 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عندي مشكلة في السيارة سيات توليدو96 تتلخص في الاتي
عند تشغيل التكييف او وجود ناس كتير في العربية 
الاقي العربية تسخن جدا في الجو الحار
ما لو كان الجو ليلا او في الشتاء
مؤشر الحرارة مع التكييف بيوصل للمنتصف فقط
عملت الاتي 
1-تغيير الريداتير في التوكيل 
2-تغيير كل الوصلات والكيعان 
3-تغيير المروحة بتاعة الريداتير باخري اقوى 60 امبير
4-تغيير ثرموستات الريداتير بواحد رينج الحرارة بتاعة بدلا من 95-102 الى 80-90
5-عمل شيك على الشكمان وعلبة البيئة في التوكيل ومافيش سدد او كتمان للشكمان
6-طلمبة المية كويسة بشهادة التوكيل وتعمل بكفاءة
7-المية مش بنتقص في القربة 
8-صوت التاكيهات طبيعي ومافيش اصوات غريبة من المحرك
9-وضع المحرك على الجهاز بالتوكيل مافيش Errors
مافيش اثار زيت ناشعه على جسم المحرك وايضا مفيش اثار زيت او طحينة جوة القربة ومافيش اثار مية او طحينة على غطاء زيت المحرك
:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:
الحل ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه!!!!!!!!
ارجوكم محدش يقوللي حل وش السلندر عشان عملتة قبل كدا من سنتين والمشكلة هي هي؟؟؟!!!!
ارجوكم فية حل .....يارب يباركلكلم



تنبيه : برجاء اختيار العنوان بحيث يدل علي المحتوي حتي لا يحذف او يغلق الموضوع - تم اتخاذ اللازم هذه المرة .
*


----------



## walidelwahsh (29 مايو 2011)

walidelwahsh قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> عندي مشكلة في السيارة سيات توليدو96 تتلخص في الاتي
> عند تشغيل التكييف او وجود ناس كتير في العربية
> الاقي العربية تسخن جدا في الجو الحار
> ...



*اخواني الاعزاء عامة و المتخصصين خاصة
الرجاء دراسة المشكلة ومحاولة اعطائي النصيحة
ارجوكم...لاني تعبت فعلا ...شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## commander 15 (29 مايو 2011)

تحية و تقدير للاخ وليد على ابداعه في عرض المشكلة
وصراحة لم تترك مجال للنقاش فقد اغلقت جميع الابواب
ولكن اتوقع ان هناك من المهندسين من سوف يفيدك
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## walidelwahsh (29 مايو 2011)

commander 15 قال:


> تحية و تقدير للاخ وليد على ابداعه في عرض المشكلة
> وصراحة لم تترك مجال للنقاش فقد اغلقت جميع الابواب
> ولكن اتوقع ان هناك من المهندسين من سوف يفيدك
> بارك الله فيك​



*ربنا يعزك يا اخي الفاضل ويبارك فيك
اتمنى من الله انة يوفقنى باخ زي حضرتك يقوللي الحل
انا حاسس انى هابيعها باي ثمن عشان خلاص جابتلي عقدة نفسية
ماتعرفش العربية دي غالية عليا اد ايه 
بس خلاص وصلت لاخري منها
بجد لو ملقتش حل هابيعها باي ثمن وخلاص
كفاية حرق دم واعصاب وفلوس على الفاضي​*


----------

